# Clasps for Jewelry



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Clasps are an obstacle for me. 

My bracelets are priced at about $30-40+

They have been called "heirloom quality". Each bracelet takes about 4-6+ hours because each bead is hand sewn into place.
It was suggested to me that my "base metal" clasps devalue my pieces. 

If I did get something like sterling silver Id have to raise the price of the pieces anywhere from $5-$20. 
http://www.artbeads.com/silver-components-clasps.html

I was using ribbon clamps, now I'm not sure what type to use.
I liked the fact the ribbon clamps allowed it to become adjustable. With those claps that's pretty much not an option. 

I don't know what type to choose. 



And then there is the question for children's jewelry. 
Im designing pieces for little girls for spring/easter Sunday. 
Do I put base metal on them, or sterling silver?

I dont have pictures on my phone, but here are links to a couple pieces that I'm talking about
https://www.etsy.com/listing/210557550/unique-christmas-bracelet-hand-made?ref=shop_home_active_7

https://www.etsy.com/listing/209308361/handmade-candy-cane-beaded-bracelet?ref=related-1

https://www.etsy.com/listing/211097...racelet-beaded-cuff?ref=listing-shop-header-3


----------



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

Have you considering buying old costume jewelry at sales of charity stores? Maybe the clasps would be more interesting even if not silver. I looked at the first link. Those are very pretty. Maybe you can include an offer to upgrade the clasps on request for $___ ??


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Use Less said:


> Have you considering buying old costume jewelry at sales of charity stores? Maybe the clasps would be more interesting even if not silver. I looked at the first link. Those are very pretty. Maybe you can include an offer to upgrade the clasps on request for $___ ??


Im afraid offering upgrades would be a lot of trouble due to sizing and time constraints..


----------



## Ceilismom (Jul 16, 2011)

This is just my opinion (FTR, I love silver), but if you're not using silver or semi-precious stones, Swarovski crystal or something else that is more costly in the ornamental part of the jewelry, then I don't see where it makes sense to use a silver fastener. Especially given the resulting price increase, and especially where you're looking at something that will be worn seasonally. For little girl jewelry, I can tell you my little girls play hard enough that using silver would be a waste on them. If you do decide that silver is the right way to go, have you looked at Fire Mountain Gems to see if their clasps are more affordable?


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Ceilismom said:


> This is just my opinion (FTR, I love silver), but if you're not using silver or semi-precious stones, Swarovski crystal or something else that is more costly in the ornamental part of the jewelry, then I don't see where it makes sense to use a silver fastener. Especially given the resulting price increase, and especially where you're looking at something that will be worn seasonally. For little girl jewelry, I can tell you my little girls play hard enough that using silver would be a waste on them. If you do decide that silver is the right way to go, have you looked at Fire Mountain Gems to see if their clasps are more affordable?


Well, I am going to be making more unseasonable items in the future. 

I dont think I really understand what "base metal" is vs what my other options (besides .925) are.


----------



## Ceilismom (Jul 16, 2011)

I think "base metal" in this context means "not silver, gold or copper". You could use pewter, or silver plate over pewter, brass, or steel, or gold plate, copper plate, etc. I do like the use of the ribbon clamps, as it seems like the clamp would be a very secure and strong attachment to the bead work. An end bar might be another option with a similar look.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

I do like the look of the end bars, I just wasnt sure how well it would hold up with the string exposed like it is. 

It would look better in some instances though


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I use silver and gold plate. Rather cheap but look like the real thing.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

base metal is often nickel with or without lead. then you move up to silver plated or stainless steel, after that comes silver or gold filled, then sterling silver and last gold.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

When I make pieces with what I consider expensive stones I use a silver clasp. I am sure I sell my pieces for way under value but I really want folks to have them! I especially love making unique choker necklaces and rosaries.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Look at this one. It is silver plated brass. I use FMG materials all the time and find them to be of good quality. I've never experienced the plating wearing off, even with rosaries which are rubbed a lot. 
http://www.firemountaingems.com/itemdetails/h204360fd

If you want sterling, they have a few, but I don't like them as much as the above.
http://www.firemountaingems.com/search/?keywords=ribbon+clamp+sterling


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback! I feel a little more confident now


----------



## silvernomad (Feb 21, 2013)

You can also make your own ends- a loop and a ball in beads, or two loops onto which you attach a toggle clasp, one piece on each end. Or make a loop that will fit a lobster clasp on a jump ring. Lots of options out there!
As far as children's jewelry, the fire line will not hold up if you plan to make similar items to your etsy links. They are very hard on jewelry for the most part. I agree, silver is wasted on them.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

I updated the claps to hypoallergenic toggles. 
How do these look?


----------



## Ceilismom (Jul 16, 2011)

Firstly, I think they look good. Secondly, I think you've done a good job with the photography, and I like the way you've arranged them. It shows that they aren't terribly stiff and would be comfortable to wear. :thumb:


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Ceilismom said:


> Firstly, I think they look good. Secondly, I think you've done a good job with the photography, and I like the way you've arranged them. It shows that they aren't terribly stiff and would be comfortable to wear. :thumb:


Thank you! 
At the price they are listed I think they would sell better in person. 
It's hard to pick up the real shine on camera and actually feeling them in your hands is amazing. 
Everyone that picks them up loves touching them


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

what about the magnet clasps


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Forcast said:


> what about the magnet clasps


I have thought about those, but for the price of the jewelry idk if people would trust magnets at the end of the day. 

For children I got the ones that you have to twist close


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Are crimp tubes a must? 

I looped my toggles several times aligns the clasp then weaved the extra string back into the piece in a way that it locks into place.


----------



## silvernomad (Feb 21, 2013)

Do you ever worry about the thread coming through the opening of the jump ring or fraying if it rubs against it? Toggles seem to take up too much of a bracelet to me-
Even on these photos, i find the toggle gets as much attention as the bracelet, when it should be the lesser part of the piece- do you know what I mean? Also- silver is at its lowest price in a long time- you may want to invest now if you go with silver! Magnet clasps are an option for these bracelets- they are stronger than you think- the bracelet may even break before the magnets let go, at least the ones I bought. I sold a 75 dollar necklace with a magnetic clasp that held it just fine. She loved the ease of putting it on. The main problem with doing your bracelets this way (attached permanently) is that you don't have the ability to easily change the clasps for customers. If you made small loops of beads, then you could offer different pricing for clasps if you chose. Even in your etsy photos, you feature the clasp in front, not the bracelet! I'd suggest taking off one or two rings and offer to add them if they need it larger, to bring more focus on the bracelets, which are lovely. OH, and in your pearl listing, you've got a spelling error where it should say 'pearl'! Hope I didn't offend...


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks for pointing out that spelling error! 

It is a good point if I need to change out the clasp to make that more manageable..


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I have been using magnet clasps (not the decorative little ones) on bracelets and necklaces made of silver and natural stone for over ten years. Never have I had a customer tell me they lost their jewelry though a few commented on the fact that their bracelet wanted to stick to their lamp! So that is where they store it.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

When looking for a magnetic clasp is there anything I want to avoid?


----------



## My2butterflies (Jan 17, 2015)

I would defiantly find a different way to attach the bracelet to the jump ring. I wear all the jewelry I make and this way always breaks in time. I'd use a crimp as those hold up so much better. I really like the ball ones. 

As far as the metal goes I'd use stainless steel. Especially for kids. Or be sure whatever you use doesn't contain lead. 

I agree if you have an easier way to attach the clasps(such as the crimps) you can have the type be optional and show the extra cost if you'd like. I'm guessing that people will care less to pay more for a fancy metal. Basic is fine when the bead work is the focus and plenty eye catching! But people with metal sensitivities might like the option. 


Your work is georgous!


----------

